Ask HN: Free Resources for Learning Python and Django? - mashby
======
mtmail
When I type the same question into a web search engine I get multiple pages of
answers. E.g. [https://adamj.eu/tech/2019/03/21/where-to-learn-django-
in-20...](https://adamj.eu/tech/2019/03/21/where-to-learn-django-in-2019/)
Don't wait for the perfect tutorial, start reading/learning.

------
jonjacky
Django Girls tutorial is good -- even if you are not a girl. It is a
comprehensive tutorial for novices: web, command line, Python, Django, git,
hosting, deployment ...

[https://tutorial.djangogirls.org/en/](https://tutorial.djangogirls.org/en/)

------
pickle-wizard
Check out [https://www.realpython.com](https://www.realpython.com). Lots of
great tutorials.

